# Would like some basic info on biofeedback.



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I cannot stress the word 'basic' too strongly! ;Does anybody have some introductory information on biofeedback - what it is and how it works. I'm not really looking for IBS specific info, just general please. I've never come across it here in the UK. Obviously haven't been looking in the right places. Thanks.P.S Is this even the correct forum to be asking for info on biofeedback as the name of the forum doesn't mention it? Eric or B Bolen, please feel free to move this to the general IBS forum if you feel it necessary.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Susan:I'm sure someone here will be able to answer your question.







If I come across something I'll pass it along to you. I think I did see it mentioned somewhere in one of the links I was looking at yesterday, and I'll see if I can find it.JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi again!I'm on my way to work in about 15 minutes, so don't have time to go through these links, but try this thread I posted. About 1/2 way down there are links to where people have asked about info, and there may be something in there for you: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001054 Hope this helps!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, I posted above for you the title is biofeedback, they are articles on biofeedback for functional disorders.This is the right forum, because its not in the title doesn't matter.If that is to complicated let me know.This is biofeeedback online http://www.biofeedback.org/


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Susan!Many years ago I did biofeedback for migraine headaches. It worked like a charm and was a very enjoyable experience!Biofeedback in a nutshell...the therapist will hook you up to a machine. I was learning to control the temperature of my hands, so I had them hooked up. What is hooked up will vary depending on what you are trying to control. Anyway, you relax in a comfy chair and close your eyes as the therapist leads you through a guided meditation. Once they have you relaxed, they will introduce images that will help you control the desired functions. In my case, there was always a fire or other heat source to warm my hands with. After a certain time, they will bring you out of the meditation and then the fun begins. You get to see the readouts from the machines hooked up to you. It is really interesting to see what you can control with your mind. Seeing the printout, you have a way to see your progress on paper and it is very encouraging.It has been years since I have done the biofeedback but I can still warm my hands, sometimes up to 15 degrees warmer, in just a few minutes by thinking about it. As I said, what you learn to control will vary. It is also very important that you find a qualified therapist who is compatible with you. If you cannot totally relax, your progress will be limited. I had a very good therapist who I really liked.I would do biofeedback again!I hope this helps!Laura


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Ditto - I'd like any info on Biofeedback in the UK - I asked at my local South London Hospital (Kings/Maudsley) and was told they used to do it a few years ago. Why they stopped doing it, I don't know - perhaps it depends on the particularl interests of members/heads of departments.Anyway, I've always thought it had the potential to be quite effective - especially as the patient is responding to, and influencing, something proven and measurable


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you, Jean and Eric.... these are excellent links. I am just so delighted to see that there is now so much interest being posted in biofeedback.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi Susan... I have a lot of experience with the "user end" of biofeedback... and would be happy to share with you anytime.It's been about 10 years since I was introduced to biofeedback. For me, it has been both a relaxing therapy and an empowering tool. I can't say enough good things about it. What you are hearing about the electrodes and monitors... as well as the terrific results are all very true. My biofeedback therapist used to tell me two things: that my anxiety readings were shooting through the ceiling.... but towards the end of my therapy... I had developed excellent focusing skills and was able to bring my body and mind around to complete and total relaxation. But one stressful thought.... and the monitor shot right up again. I can still him see him laughing at me...







I know how you suffer with FMS and CFS (as you know, those are both my weakest areas).... and there is just something about "letting go" that somehow aids the body in developing those "feel good endorphins". Hope yours is a positive and productive experience with biofeedback. Take Care, Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Susan, biofeedback is another useful psychological treatment that has been researched for years for ibs and other chronic conditions but rather than relying on web info you might be better off calling a licensed practitioner where you live or maybe Mike Mahoney can help you about how to go about it in England. If someone is licensed I'm sure they'll answer your questions without a lot of sale's pitches.tom


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Susan:I'm glad Eric was able to provide you with some information. Keep us updated on what you find and how you're doing.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Ian:Good luck on finding someone near you. Maybe by starting at the link Eric provided you can trace an organization in the UK.







JeanG


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Susan, Biofeedback has been around for years. It shows you the result of you efforts to relax a certain area of your body. You can learn to raise the temperature in your extremities by focusing on it, and the biofeedback monitors show you the progress you make. Once you've learned and seen that you can do it, the monitor is no longer necessary. It shows the influence the mind can have on the body. It is a good stepping off point for hypnotherapy (you knew I had to add that). The tools used in biofeedback are a good step. However, if you've done relaxation, meditation, hypnotherapy, etc, and learned to relax your body, biofeedback is not necessary. The real use for biofeedback and IBS is for constipation sufferers. I mentioned in another post that the patient is hooked to a monitor that reads the muscles of the pelvic area, stomach and anal area. WIth this technique the patient learns to relax the anal area while pushing a bm. It is very effective for constipation types. For D types can learn which muscles to contract when having an attack, and is done when incontinence becomes and issue.AZ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I looked into biofeedback years ago when I was haivng problems with tension headaches - big bangaroo ones as Bob Urich said in those commercials







I didn't pursue it at the time because from what I read and talked about with the neurologist at the time, it seemed it would be far more effective in someone fairly younger ~early 20s or younger - and I was past that age. Was I mislead? Just curious - I'm not necessarily looking into doing it now but it's good to know more about this stuff.nancy


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Just another link that may be helpful if it wasn't already posted: http://www.biofeedback.net/psbmb/ INDICATIONS FOR THE USE OF BIOFEEDBACK AND APPLIED PSYCHOPHYSIOLOGICAL THERAPY The most common indications for Biofeedback Therapy and applied psychophysiology areain Disorders Biofeedback and other self-regulation procedures may aid in management of tension and migraine headaches and other neuromuscular pain disorders. With some pain disorders, Biofeedback is used to help patients cope with pain and adapt less emotionally to the pain experience. Behavioral DisordersApplications of psychophysiological technology to biofeedback-assisted relaxation and to desensitization is a common adjunct in treating post-traumatic stress, generalized anxiety, various phobias and anger/self-regulation disturbances. Attention DisturbancesAttention Deficit disorders and disturbances are often treated with Electroencephalographic (EEG) Biofeedback Gastrointestinal DisordersIrritable bowel syndrome, urinary & fecal incontinence and urinary & fecal retention disorders CNS DisordersStroke, some epilepsies, some neuropathies Excessive Motor ToneNeuromuscular disorders of spasticity, cramping and/or chronic muscle contraction movement disorders FACTS ABOUT BIOFEEDBACKBiofeedback is a modality of treatment for functional disorders wherein physiological measures are monitored and transformed into simple auditory or visual information. The patient learns to control and modify the physiological response being measured; bringing it back to a healthy level of functioning. Biofeedback is a safe, effective, cost-effective, and non-invasive procedure. Biofeedback is done by qualified professionals from many disciplines including psychology, medicine and other allied health specialties. Board Certification in Biofeedback exists in which competency requirements must be met by way of both written and practical examination. Biofeedback is used to treat such disorders and health problems as chronic pain, headache, hypertension, GI problems, Raynaud's disease, stroke rehabilitation, urinary and fecal incontinence, Attention Deficit Disorder and stress-related disorders. Stress costs untold millions of dollars in health care and lost time from work. Biofeedback provides training in self-care, shifting responsibility for health to the patient. Biofeedback frequently enhances the effectiveness of other treatments when used in conjunction with other therapies and makes patients more aware of their own role in health and disease prevention. APPLIED PSYCHOPHYSIOLOGY AND BIOFEEDBACK THERAPIESTYPICAL PROCEDURES IN BIOFEEDBACK Typical specific training modalities may include: Electromyograph (EMG) biofeedback Peripheral skin temperature (TEMP) biofeedback Skin conductance (GSR) biofeedback Electroencephalograph (EEG) biofeedback Typical training techniques/procedures may include: Autogenic Training Neuromuscular Relaxation Jacobsonian Relaxation Breath Training Homework exercises and assignments are an integral part of the training process. These may include: Lessons on audio cassettes Use of portable biofeedback devices at home Self-monitoring of pain, stress and/or relaxation Applied psychophysiology therapies are usually divided into three phases: Evaluation, usually monitoring physiological levels during specific mental and physical tasks Training with biofeedback monitoring to train in self-regulation of body systems Generalization training and transfer of skills to everyday life. Practitioners should be skilled in specific training techniques which aid patients in gaining better control of disregulated body systems. Board Certification in Biofeedback is highly recommended. And... insurance covers it.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

In response to some above statements, my Dupont insurance(largest chemical company in the world) would not pay a thing for "Biofeedback". I paid a total of about $750 for the sessions I took and ended up paying outta my own pocket. I'll admit that it was relaxing and I could slow the beeps and blinks but it did nothing for IBS as I was never able to invoke the same response when under an anxiety/panic situation. For a cheapie way to see if you can do it at all, I once found a cheap biofeedback machine at RadioShack and you just wrapped the velcro conductors around two fingers and relax listening to the pitch of the tone. It is crude and only uses the sweat glands of the fingers for conductivity and not actual brainwave electrodes, however you can see a response even with that crude device if you are able to relax enough! As for being able to "warm" the hands that can also be easily done when under the deep relaxation of hypnosis, even by yourself when listening to tapes. I never needed to warm my hands, just stop my gut from going into spasms and the only therapy that accomplished that is Hypnosis(which is really just deep relaxation exercises, the almost identical process as biofeedback). The difference is the hypnosis process can be gut specific to retrain your subconcious mind to prevent causing the signals for the gut to spasm. Norb


----------

